# Ac Usage



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm guessing this is going to be a rather lop side question, but just how often do you guys use your AC unit?

I've used my one time at the last PNW Rally just to see if it worked.

Now, on the opposite side, we use our heater on about 90% of our trips (mainly at night)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Must be an area thing. I used my heater once and AC 75 % of the time and the fan to move air 20%.

John


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

I use my heater on just about every trip. Mostly at night as well. Never used the A/C except to make sure it is still working.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We use the AC 75% of the time and the Furnace 100% of the time at night. The furnace might only kick on once or twice a night but I hate being cold.

Bill.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

In 2 years we have used A/C twice, and we use the heater about 85% of the time.
If we weren't dry camping though in late July and August we would use the A/C more.
Rob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

About the only time I use the AC is when we are packing it up in the driveway.

I have used it two or three times while camping and only because we were eating inside. The furnace gets lots of use.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Camping in the southeast during the summer months...the AC will be lucky if it can come up for air!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

The A/C has a off setting????

Gary


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> The A/C has a off setting????
> [snapback]89747[/snapback]​


Ours went off once because it was overloading our generator. It was ugly. I got a bigger generator and it hasn't gone of since.









I have honestly thought bout either replacing the one that is on our trailer or adding another because the stock A/C doesn't get the job done when it's 100+ degrees.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We use the A/C most days when summer camping. When we need warmth at night, we have a ceramic space heater and small fan we use. Someone here gave us that idea last Fall. Why burn up my propane when I can use CG electric power that I'm already paying for...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Someone here gave us that idea last Fall. Why burn up my propane when I can use CG electric power that I'm already paying for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as well. Makes sense to me. Ceramic heater here we come. Either way we in the summer we couldn't use up both tanks running the furnace. Now come hunting time 2 tanks can go in about 5 nights.

Bill.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I use it 1000000% of the time ... I didn't even know we had a heater until you mentioned it --LOL--

If there was a way of runing the A/C while driving to pre cool the trialer I would ..

Its 93 degrees here near Corpus Christi today and getting warmer....

as for the Propane use -- I still have the original gas in the tanks i got from the dealer -- 15 months ago!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I use it 1000000% of the time ... I didn't even know we had a heater until you mentioned it --LOL--
> 
> If there was a way of runing the A/C while driving to pre cool the trialer I would ..
> 
> ...


93? Wow...that is hot for March. Is that typical for this time of year?


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We've used the AC a few times to dry the trailer out on those wet Oregon days.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Ha! These regional replies are hilarious.

I'm of the Pacific Northwest variety: In two years of ownership I'll bet I've used the furnace on every trip, and have only fired up the AC twice just to make sure it still works. We are planning trip across the Southeast, South, and Southwest this summer though, so I imagine the AC will get a workout then...

As for the ceramic heater idea, it's a good one. When we are plugged in, we usually use one in the living area and one in the kids bunk room. I like 'em because I'm a very light sleeper, and that jet engine... er... heater wakes me up at night.









Chet.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> I use it 1000000% of the time ... I didn't even know we had a heater until you mentioned it --LOL--
> 
> If there was a way of runing the A/C while driving to pre cool the trialer I would ..
> 
> ...


Ghosty,

I'd be willing to bet you could put a 3000K generator in the bed of the truck and run your electric hookup to it to get the AC going while on the road.

Scott

You're thinking about it aren't you? Come on. Admit it. I got you thinking about it.


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm confused









This heater or furnace thingy must be on newer models than the 04.
















The A/c on the other hand gets used 90% of the time.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We use AC in the summer ... furnace in the winter!

I guess it depends on where you go camping and the time of the year.

Just got back 2 weeks ago from 7 days in Needles, CA, used the furnace every day.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use the AC a couple times a year
But difinately not as much as the heater

Don


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

We both like it cold when we sleep, and the noise from the AC drowns out noise during naps







Like the others, I tend to use a ceramic space heater, just fire up the heater every now and then if really needed.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

AC 100% of the time, heater 0% so far. We run the AC on the continuous mode where the fan blows all the time and the cold air cycles on when needed. We camped once when it was cold at night (Grand Canyon) and just warmed the Outback up when we were cooking breakfast. Hottest we have camped in was 115 in Phoenix last May.







I don't recommend it.









BTW, we have been running the AC in our "permanent" home for the past week. I wonder what the Summer will be like? sunny


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Since lot of our camping is dry, and I have asthma, most of our camping is done in the cooler part of the year. Thus most of the time we use the furnace, minimally ay night. If we camp in the summer, we go where there are hookups so we can use the AC.

Rita


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think we are pretty much even throughout the year.

Heater at night in Spring and Fall,

AC all day and night in summer if needed.

We do like the fact that opening the windows leaves any little breeze help with cooling.

Steve


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

[quote name='Ghosty' date='Mar 11 2006, 04:53 PM']
If there was a way of runing the A/C while driving to pre cool the trialer I would ..
[snapback]89760[/snapback]​
I read an article some time ago by a guy who pulled a 5th wheel describing how he set up an electrical cable that came out of the front of his trailer so he could do exactly this...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We use our A/C most trips during the summer, at least at some point.
I can't remember a trip yet, that we have not used the furnace.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

We use whatever my body calls for and what the weather outside calls for.

I have only 1/3 of my right lung, I am a lung cancer survivor and my breathing is not the greatest if I am to hot or to cold. So we keep the temperature inside according to the temperature outside and also according to the air quality outside as well as how I am feeling. In the summer I am fine if I keep my body temperature cool. In the winter by chest hurts if it is to cold.

Linda


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

The AC is a nice thing to have on when modding during the summer!! I even fell sound asleep one time after a particlarly strenuous radio install, white noise thing I think...

Scott


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

It's interesting to read the replys on this post. It seems that most of the folks in the Northwest don't find the need for A/C but they do run the heat. I haven't had the opportunity to visit there but here in the East it seems that I never shut off the A/C. I too heat with a space heater but it seems that the humidity is such that the A/C is a necessity. 
It's good that we have both on board so we can continue to camp.

Mike


----------

